# Blue Buffalo Puppy Life Protection Formula giving my puppy diarrhea??



## loveyourjindo (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been feeding my Jindo puppy Blue Buffalo Puppy Life Protection Formula Lamb & Oatmeal for around a month now. 
She seems to like it, but whenever she goes potty, she has the runs and (I know this is disgusting)even bits of blood. 
I'm very worried about her upset stomach. I've taken her to the vet last week and the vet said she looked perfectly healthy so I know it has something to do with her food.
Any other recommendations for puppy food??
Thank you.


----------



## Linz (Feb 7, 2010)

Diarrhea is one thing, blood in the stool is another. Did you let your vet know there was blood in the stool? Like, how much blood are we talking? Usually, blood in the stool is a pretty bad thing... Did your vet do any tests?


----------



## loveyourjindo (Sep 19, 2010)

It's barely there, like occasionally a drop of blood or two. And my vet did a test to check for worms and some other examinations and said she was perfectly healthy so I'm guessing it has something to do with the food.


----------



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd definitely double check with the vet and confirm you've covered your bases there. But this raises a red flag with me since we just had similar issues with BB. Our dog ate it for months with no problem, but after we started a new bag recently (about a month ago) the diarrhea began and lasted about 3-4 weeks. We had her at the vet- he found nothing, but gave us some antibiotics in case she had some kind of stomach bug. No change. Home remedy of pumpkin and yogurt. No change. We switched foods from Blue Buffalo Life Protection to Fromm 4 Star Chicken ala Veg and saw an improvement in 24 hours.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I had heard that Blue had recently changed their formulas and that many dogs were getting digestive upsets


----------



## Lauryn2000 (Sep 14, 2010)

During the spring my dog had finished his bag of Blue Buffalo chicken and we got him another bag.

He had diarhhea in the middle of the night,in his sleeping area.

He never goes to the bathroom there even when he was a puppy.

Didn't think it was the food until we gave it to him again the next night.

Same thing,so we threw the bag away,we believe they changed the ingredient(s) and only use canned products from Blue Buffalo.


----------



## sanderson27 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been giving sanderson bb for months now and have never had a problem. If your dog is having diarrhea is it possible they are just not hydrated enough. often dehydration can lead to diarrhea. Make sure they have plenty of water, especially when eating and after exercise.


----------



## Lauryn2000 (Sep 14, 2010)

Changed dry food and diarrhea never returned.

Definately was the food because he never poops were he sleeps or eats in the basement.

He goes to the bathroom at least 3x times a day...6:30am.....1:00pm if someone is home....5:00pm...he's been this way ever since he was 4 months old.

That's the only time he decided to go off his routine and since we changed to Pinnacle kibble...we've had no issues....he gets wet food for breakfast...and wet/dry mix for dinner.
Fresh water is readily available in the basement and in the yard when he's outside.

He's probably more hydrated than the cat...who gets wet food for breakfast and dinner.

Some food just doesn't agree with all dogs........


----------



## Elle the german (Sep 3, 2021)

sanderson27 said:


> I have been giving sanderson bb for months now and have never had a problem. If your dog is having diarrhea is it possible they are just not hydrated enough. often dehydration can lead to diarrhea. Make sure they have plenty of water, especially when eating and after exercise.


Well my German been on for week and she started having diarrhea after starting! Your comment not completely true! She did not have diarrhea till I started her on that brand


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This post is eleven years old and none of the members participating are active on these forums anymore, so I'm closing it to further replies. Feel free to join in any of our current discussions or start a new thread of your own.


----------

